# Old English Sheepdog - rescue preferably - wanted!!!



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiya All!!!

A friend of mine has been searching for there perfect new companion....a old english sheepdog.

He has had one years ago and loves the breed dearly.

The trouble is its becoming a nightmare to find a rescue Old English Sheepdog.

They would consider a breeder and get a puppy but would ideally love to rescue one.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

My friend lives in Surrey!

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I've not seen an old english sheepdog for years!

Friend used to have one, suffered from fits.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Old English Sheepdog Club of Scotland Rescue and Rehoming 
Mrs M McWilliam, Gartcosh, Glasgow.
Tel: 01236 874129
Mr J Macdonald, Shawlands, Glasgow.
Tel: 0141 632 4893
Mrs D Patterson, Edinburgh.
Tel: 0131 468 2396

Old English Sheepdog Rescue & Welfare Fund
Mrs G Harwood (Co-ordinator) Horncastle, Lincs. Tel: 01507 588644; 
Mr J Titheridge, Boorley Green, Hants. Tel: 01489 784579; 
Mrs J Searle, Sawbridgeworth, Herts. Tel: 01279 722371; 
Mr & Mrs Earnshaw, Clapham, Lancaster. Tel: 01524 242220; 
Shorna Donald, Aberdeen, Scotland. Tel: 01467 629924; 
Ginnie, Powis, Wales. Tel: 01938 556280
Dog Breed Rescue H - P

Hope these can help!  you may have to find the nearest ones as these was the only ones i could find


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks alot DD!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Animal Action Essex have one posted today on Dogpages: 
"Curly is a lively 5 yr old girl. She is good with dogs and is learning about cats in foster care-we'll let you know. ......She is playful and eager. She has not been used to small children in her previous. She can be left short periods 3-4 hours a day and is well behaved indoors."

PM me for phone number.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Animal Action Essex have one posted today on Dogpages:
> "Curly is a lively 5 yr old girl. She is good with dogs and is learning about cats in foster care-we'll let you know. ......She is playful and eager. She has not been used to small children in her previous. She can be left short periods 3-4 hours a day and is well behaved indoors."
> 
> PM me for phone number.


Thanks so much!!

I passed this onto my friend who was thrilled! and will give them a call now!


----------



## Angelcake (Sep 14, 2008)

I looked into rehoming one from a rescue centre about 12 years ago. I ended up with a Golden retriever who I loved to bits. However...I was in touch with a lady in Broadstairs on the Kent Coast and she had about 15 Old English, all needing re-homing. Sorry I can't remember her name or any more details! Aggggww!!!!


----------

